# Fort Pickens



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

So, I keep going to portifino and getting skunked lately. I've been reading that a lot of people are having good luck at ft pickens. So I'm thinking about buying the pass'es. 

Questions,

1.Can I just buy the pass for myself and let my wife, and maybe a few fishing buddies in as well...or are they all required to have it as well?

2. I've heard a lot of people complain about the park rangers being complete A-holes. Is it really bad? I normally bring out a bunch of surf rods and stick em up...sometimes even a tent to get out of the weather, etc. Are they going to give me a hard time? If so, I should probably stay away...I don't do well in those situations and would just rather avoid the headache/jail.

3. Is it really worth it?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

you can only put 2 people on the pass and they MUST have their I.D. with them when you go to the gate. 

i dont think they will give you a hrad time about a tent to stay out of the sun but once the sun goes down THEN they will start asking questions. you'll need a night owl pass to stay after sunset.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I did know about the night owl, and that's ok. 

So you say 2 people on my pass...that means, MYSELF and then only ONE other person correct? 

Also, is it ok to have alcohol on the beach? I know it can't be class and what not, but will they complain about that? Usually I fish and have a few beers, and the old lady drives back. Just curious how their stand point is on that.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

yes you and one other person. 

no they will not have a problem with alcohol. 

btw speed limit is 20mph out there because of these stupid birds nesting so do the speed limit. because they care about that!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Hope this helps, check out these different passes and the rules: http://www.nps.gov/findapark/passes.htm


----------



## V22mech (May 20, 2014)

*pickens fishing*

The fishing at ft pickens is great. Most of the people are friendly and helpful. The fishing sometimes is hit and miss or the guy next to you is pulling in numerous fish and you can't get a single bite. Even using the same bait. It does get exciting with the wide variety of fish that gets caught there. Good luck and hope to see ya there.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

To clarify about the passes, Only you and one other person's name can be ON the pass, But anybody with you in the car/truck gets in too. So if you take the family or a group of friends, everybody gets in as long as you are in one vehicle. And the people I've run into out there have have helpfull and friendly.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

V22mech said:


> The fishing sometimes is hit and miss or the guy next to you is pulling in numerous fish and you can't get a single bite. Even using the same bait. .



Check this out for knowing how to read the surf.
Makes a big difference in catches.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/how-read-surf-65252/


----------

